

Views of the Tesseract (1904) - hownottowrite
http://publicdomainreview.org/collections/views-of-the-tesseract-1904/

======
Jun8
Hinton was a fascinating character. Many photos of him, his family and
acquaintances as well as the infamous baseball cannon are here:
[http://www.academia.edu/1710283/Charles_Howard_Hinton_Pionee...](http://www.academia.edu/1710283/Charles_Howard_Hinton_Pioneer_of_the_Fourth_Dimension).

Hinton provides detailed instructions to make tesseracts in his book, but care
must be exercised in playing with these too much:

"A shudder ran down my spine when I read your reference to Hinton's cubes. I
nearly got hooked on them myself in the nineteen-twenties. Please believe me
when I say that they are completely mind-destroying. The only person I ever
met who had worked with them seriously was Francis Sedlak, aCzech neo-Hegelian
Philosopher (he wrote a book called The Creation of Heaven and Earth) who
lived in an Oneida-like community near Stroud, in Gloucestershire."

The letter from Hiram Barton, “a consulting engineer of Etchingham, Sussex,
England” responding to Martin Gardner about an article of his on Hinton’s
cubes.

BTW, his son, Sebastian Theodore Hinton invented the jungle gym
([http://winnetkahistory.org/gazette/j-is-for-jungle-
gym/](http://winnetkahistory.org/gazette/j-is-for-jungle-gym/)) based on his
father's prototype.

~~~
canjobear
And his great grandson invented backpropagation! (or at least popularized it)

~~~
Jun8
Wow, you're right, I totally forgot about that
([http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~vincentp/ift3395/lectures/backp...](http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~vincentp/ift3395/lectures/backprop_old.pdf))

------
mirimir
Cubes and Hypercubes Rotating

[http://www.math.union.edu/~dpvc/math/4d/rotation/welcome.htm...](http://www.math.union.edu/~dpvc/math/4d/rotation/welcome.html)

------
sweetcakes_2600
Here's the book, I think:
[https://archive.org/details/fourthdimensio00hint](https://archive.org/details/fourthdimensio00hint)

------
fibo
The hypercube!

